# Empfindsamer Stil (sensitive style) composers for clavichord



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We are looking at *CPE Bach* and beyond, and their works that can be most expressively played on the clavichord. We are looking for recordings of these composers and compositions on clavichord; which are your favorites?

*WF Bach* is an obvious one that can be interpreted this way. He wrote various keyboard sonatas, 12 polonaises and other pieces.

Another really good composer I've come across is *Ernst Wilhelm Wolf*. Wonderful keyboard sonatas of a slightly later composition date than CPE. *Hassler* seems to translate nicely into this style as well as* Georg Benda*. Any others?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

On the lute--Sylvius Weiss


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> We are looking at *CPE Bach* and beyond, and their works that can be most expressively played on the clavichord. We are looking for recordings of these composers and compositions on clavichord; which are your favorites?
> 
> *WF Bach* is an obvious one that can be interpreted this way. He wrote various keyboard sonatas, 12 polonaises and other pieces.
> 
> Another really good composer I've come across is *Ernst Wilhelm Wolf*. Wonderful keyboard sonatas of a slightly later composition date than CPE. *Hassler* seems to translate nicely into this style as well as* Georg Benda*. Any others?


Haydn's C minor keyboard sonata Hob 16/20. Mozart's K540.

Why focus on clavichords? Couln't you have a symphony written in this style (there may be some by Haydn in fact.)

By the way, have you heard Siegbert Rampe's WFB disc? I'm very tempted to download it. Rampe's the best clavichordist I've heard, but I don't think he uses one for WFB.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> Haydn's C minor keyboard sonata Hob 16/20. Mozart's K540.
> 
> Why focus on clavichords? Couln't you have a symphony written in this style (there may be some by Haydn in fact.)
> 
> By the way, have you heard Siegbert Rampe's WFB disc? I'm very tempted to download it. Rampe's the best clavichordist I've heard, but I don't think he uses one for WFB.


I'm mostly interested in Keyboard sonatas right now, and other like pieces, for a youtube recording project I am working on for the clavichord. I am interested in recording some Wolf, WF Bach, CPE Bach and am on the look out for other finds.

Thanks for the recommendation about Siegbert Rampe.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's an arrangement of K540 for flute and clavichord by an ensemble called Axis Duo. It's pretty good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The two keyboard sonatas by Joseph Martin Kraus are excellent, though they are of a more Viennese stamp.


----------

